# rear wheel squeak



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got an 05 gto about 1 month ago and everything was fine with it. but a few days after I got it the rear wheels started to squeak when I would drive. It wasnt that loud in the beginning but now it is very loud. When I break the noise goes away. When I swerve from one side to the other the noise will get louder. I took it to a shop and they said theres nothing wrong with it. I got new pads thinking it might be that but that didnt fix it and the mechanic said doing the bearings might fix it but hes not sure. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's not brakes it's wheel bearings. It's happened before.


----------

